# Impulse blue spoiler delete



## 1SLOGTO (Feb 20, 2006)

Sorry about the quality of the pics i used a camera phone. Thanks to sean at top shelf eventhough it took 3 weeks to get he tried his hardest to find out what was going on and i finally got it. I will definetly be doing business with him again. 4 months of owning the car and i still have dealer plates on it stupid California DMV :willy:


----------



## XGTO (Mar 2, 2006)

*nice job*

how did you sealed the 5 holes?


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

Sweet!
Good work..


----------



## 1SLOGTO (Feb 20, 2006)

XGTO said:


> how did you sealed the 5 holes?


you can buy a kit from top shelf performance over on ls1gto.com its 25.00 shipped its not perfect but the plugs are painted the exact facory color but you dont notice the plugs unless you are up close to it.


----------



## greaser32002 (Mar 6, 2006)

If your car was used, I would think that your plates are actually behind the dealer "plate." I had a used car before that had the plates right behind the dealer logo. The reason that the dmv hasn't sent you anything is because your tags haven't expired. Go out to your car and feel for the plate behind the dealer "plate." You'll see, that way you can take off the dealer's advertising.
:cool
By the way, Nice job on the spoiler delete. It looks awsome!


----------



## 1SLOGTO (Feb 20, 2006)

Yeah i got the plates a couple of weeks ago it was a huge hassel the dealer i bought it from said the car was from arizona and the dmv said it was always in california so they finally sent them to me. arty:


----------



## chrisGTO (Nov 26, 2005)

just ordered my plugs, $25 shipped, not bad.


----------



## 1SLOGTO (Feb 20, 2006)

your going to love being able to look in the rear view mirror and see no spoiler....


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

Anyone note any gas milage increase without the spoiler? They are non-functional...aren't they??


----------



## 1SLOGTO (Feb 20, 2006)

No but i just hated when i would go through a drive through car wash and look behind me at the spoiler and it looked like it was going to rip off the trunk.


----------



## chrisGTO (Nov 26, 2005)

when i talked with the guy from top shelf, he said the light has a disconnect, under the truck lid. I looked and didnt see one. Where is this disco at? is it under the electrical tape?


----------



## 1SLOGTO (Feb 20, 2006)

Its under the carpet looking stuff its a little white plug.


----------



## chrisGTO (Nov 26, 2005)

looked again, nothing. Any pics? I just see two wires wrapped in tape. Under the tape?


----------



## 1SLOGTO (Feb 20, 2006)

no it there man it shouldnt be wrapped in tape but it could be in the hole itself. I dont have any pics but mine was right there. I dont know where yours is if you cant see it when you pull the carpeting back.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I went to the Top shelf performance web site and did not see the plug kit under GTO exterior body parts. 
Can you tell me where to look on the site?


----------

